# Scioto River Muskie?



## muskiediller53 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey. Does any one know if theres a fishable population of muskie in the scioto river around the portsmouth area? thanks


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

I have heard about muskys being caught in the Scioto. I have heard some folks do very well if you know the right spots. Fish that escape from Alum, have the potential to end up in the Ohio river.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if you want river skis drive down and fish the kentucky river, past that you wont find any populations that can actually take any pressure. there are a few in the scioto river but I hear about them near circleville and up.
cave run is where you want to go


----------

